# Pressemeldung: Bootsführerschein jetzt online machen



## Anglerboard-Team (10. März 2006)

*Bootsführerschein ONLINE (Theorie) ab sofort möglich ! *
Seit Anfang Februar 2006 ist es möglich die Bootsführerscheine 
(Binnen u. See) online (ohne Zeitdruck und von zu Hause aus) zu absolvieren...
Mehr Infos???

Klick hier>>>

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

